# Sonic wants to know if this shirt...



## Sonic and Aries (Feb 15, 2012)

.. makes his Butt look big???


Seriously, though I love the ThunderShirts! Sonic really dislikes storms and he settles down quickly after I get this out and on him. Otherwise, he shakes throughout the whole storm and I just have to cuddle him (which I don't mind doing, but it is horrible feeling like I can't really do anything to help him).


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

awww.. your butt looks cute! Glad to know it helps. I have been debating whether or not to get one for Whimsy.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm glad it gives him some relief and he looks as adorable as always I've heard really good things about Thundershirts. I'm thinking about getting one for long car trips with Riley. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Sonic and Aries (Feb 15, 2012)

We originally brought the Thundershirt when he was younger because he had started to get anxious during car rides. I didn't really notice it helping Sonic a whole lot in the car back then. But when I recently started noticing him get anxious during storms, I brought the Thundershirt back out and I noticed a big improvement...

I do think I'm going to have to give it another try in the car again too, because the last few times I put it on him it fits better now (I may have gotten it too big originally and it wasn't providing the snug "hugging" feeling that seems to help). I can't remember exactly how the sizing works, but I would recommend trying to buy it somewhere where they'll let you try it on first or that has a good return policy if you want to go up or down a size.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I don't think his butt looks big 

Cassie loves her thundershirt and it definitely helps during storms. I have one for Brady too, but he is not a fan. While Cassie loves clothes and isn't fazed at all when I put them on her, Brady hates clothes. When I try to put the thundershirt on him when it is about to storm, he looks at me like "this is bad enough, now you are putting clothes on me". Of course, Brady is horrible with storms. He shakes, trembles and pants in my arms. It may be time to see if the vet has some ideas for him. 

I do love the thundershirt for Cassie though. It just depends on the dog. By the way, they now engrave them. Cassie has one that says "Princess Cassie" on it


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter is a basket case when storms are arriving, he can tell hours in advance before they get here. Dexter wears his Thunder Jacket. It is good to put the jacket on before the problem starts though, it does really help. 

Dexter has uncontrollable shaking during storms.


----------



## LexiBoo (Nov 20, 2008)

He looks so cute! Glad to hear people have success with the thunder shirts. I have been thinking about getting one for Lexi. She's gets all upset when it thunders as well. I'm glad it hasn't rubbed off on Neely so far. He could care less about the noise.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

It looks really cute on him! Even if it makes his bottom look big!:laugh:


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

We bought the Thunder Shirt for Ditto this year to use on July 4th. He HATES the fireworks with a passion. He shakes and drools uncontrollably.
The Thunder Shirt does help calm him a bit and of course I comfort him also.
I do feel it was a good investment.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I often think, and feel so sorry, for the dogs with fear of thunder. Thankfully as quirky and frightful Tim is sometimes, he sleeps right through the storms and when he's awake he doesn't even flinch. I'm happy to hear the Thunder Shirt works for him, I've heard good things about it, but gosh if you get as many storms as we have he'd be wearing it 24/7!


----------

